#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-30
<elkbuntu> nixternal, are you around?
<nixternal> ya
<poningru> elkbuntu: he had some presentation thing to do iirc
<elkbuntu> poningru, i spoke to him already
<poningru> ok cool
<Burgundavia> evening
<nikon_> hello all
<Burgundavia> hey nikon_
<nikon_> anything going on n here tonight?
<Burgundavia> going to be working on the UWN soonish
<Burgundavia> if you want to dig in, feel free
<nikon_> whats soonish? tonight?
<Burgundavia> tonight
<Burgundavia> for release on Tuesday night
<nikon_> alright uwn #?
<Burgundavia> 20
<Burgundavia> login via gobby
<nikon_> nvm
<nikon_> whats the passtoget into gobby
<nikon_> and the address sorry
<Burgundavia> it is on the editing page
<nikon_> editing page?
<Burgundavia> on the wiki, the editing policies page
<Burgundavia> nikon_: did you find it?
<nikon_> no i did not
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<nikon_> thanxs
<poningru> btw
<poningru> a quick way to get the gobby ip
<poningru> whois me
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you around?
<elkbuntu> yes
<Burgundavia> plan for UWN is for a tuesday release
<Burgundavia> well, tuesday my time, so wednesday daytime for you
<elkbuntu> yep
<MenZa> tunicwriter!
<Burgwork> nixternal: pwnd...
<nixternal> shush
<Burgwork> nixternal: *grin*
<nixternal> i have whiprush and sharms poking fun at me
<Burgwork> I am sorry you run the other desktop
<nixternal> ;p;
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i need new home keys..i can never find mine
<Burgwork> gnome-keyring can help you with that
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> no, home keys on the keyboard...if gnome-keyring can help me with that, gnome is a bad boy
<nixternal> [14:29:19]  <floydwilde> Hey the Dupage County Courthouse uses Ubuntu
<nixternal> they use ubuntu at my courthouse!
<nixternal> [14:30:13]  <floydwilde> I was sitting around the corner and then I heard that familiar drum roll
<Burgwork> the power of good defaults
<nixternal> he is doing jury duty right now
<nixternal> i guess they took a break, or finished..but he said he got excited sitting in the chair when he heard that
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-31
<jenda> our courts (at least the small ones) don't have any computers in the courtrooms.
<jenda> (I've never been to a big one)
<Burgundavia> ubotu: seen johnlittle
<ubotu> I haven't seen johnlittle recently
<Burgundavia> ubotu: seen jono
<ubotu> I last saw jono (n=jono@88-107-3-169.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com) 6h 41m 22s ago, quiting: "Ex-Chat"
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-01
<Burgundavia> yo! sloths? anybody awake?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you at least must be awake
<elkbuntu> i am, but busy
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> and johnlittle has been awol for quite some time
<elkbuntu> gimme a bit and i'll be able to help for about an hour
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<elkbuntu> ok? gobby?
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<elkbuntu> are we week 20?
<elkbuntu> hmm.. nothing added to it in gobby
<Burgundavia> no, nothing
<elkbuntu> no you in gobby either
<Burgundavia> coming
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: can you proof read?
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue20
<Madpilot> sure
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Madpilot> looks pretty good
<Burgundavia> mgalvin: long time, no see
<mgalvin> Burgundavia: hey, indeed... hows things
<Burgundavia> not bad
<Burgundavia> our release notes feel apart
<Burgundavia> but the UWN continues
<mgalvin> cool, i am glad to see UWN living on and doing well, i read it all the time, you guys are doing a great job with it
<Burgundavia> you coming back to help with the release notes?
<poningru> hehe yeah
<poningru> Burgundavia: you know for mv I can offer up my sobby server if they wanna use it
<poningru> I dont know where to put that offer up though
<Burgundavia> poningru: email Mark and Matt
<poningru> sabdfl and mdz?
<Burgundavia> yep
<poningru> k
<Burgundavia> oh, and jane silbers
<Burgundavia> silber, rather
<mgalvin> i will help when and where i can, should start to have some free time again within the next few weeks
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> I don't imagine fiesty herd will be
<Burgundavia> anytime soon
<Burgundavia> hmm, "The usual term for a group of deer is a herd, but there are a couple of alternatives, according to the internet. These are 'leash' and 'mob', although I've never heard these terms used with deer.
<Burgundavia> "
<Burgundavia> http://experts.about.com/q/Wild-Animals-705/Groups-Deer.htm
<Burgundavia> poningru: we ready to roll with the release?
<mgalvin> ha, the Ubuntu Mob, sweet (that might not go over to well though)
<Madpilot> 'the Ubuntu Mob' would go well with that "We're here for your desktop" poster johnlittle came up with :)
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> that desktop rocked, too bad the image was non-free
<Burgundavia> that image, rather
<mgalvin> lol
<Burgundavia> can somebody start uwn 21?
<Burgundavia> http://xkcd.com/c178.html
<poningru> yeah looks good
<poningru> rofl
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Burgundavia] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #20 is out | Help us write UWN 21 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue21| Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Burgundavia> nixternal: I have discovered your secret identity: http://www.nypost.com/seven/10312006/gossip/pagesix/birthday_girl_pagesix_.htm
<Burgundavia> by "Richard Johnson"
<nixternal> you actually read page six?
<Burgundavia> no, I read thesuperficial
<nixternal> ahh, and that was linked
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> well, i didn't know i wrote for the NYP, but I did know that I am a famous author, a professional golfer, a weatherman for the Weather Channel
<Burgundavia> rock
<Burgundavia> I love common names
<nixternal> a hockey player as well i believe
<nixternal> i hate them
<Burgundavia> I am me, me, me and some professor at some university
<nixternal> i hate when i meet someone and they go, are you related to so and so
<poningru> what?? pssh
<poningru> nixternal isnt a common name at all
<poningru> srsly
<nixternal> hehe
<poningru> nixternal: I am actually on  the opposite end of the name spectrum
<poningru> Eldo Varghese
<poningru> weirdest name in america
<nixternal> actually, our best family friend is Varghese, and he is the Chief of Police from the very small town in Michigan wehre I am originally from
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> where is he from?
<poningru> must be a malayalee
<poningru> ask him this
<poningru> malayalam ariyamo
<poningru> elongate the ya
<poningru> shorten the o and the ari
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> he is from that small town...i guess him and my dad went to high school together many moons ago
<Burgundavia> oh, I got my weekly thankyou email from JiaBin Huang
<poningru> jiabin?
<Burgundavia> he emails me each week to thank me for the UWN
<poningru> hehe
<elkbuntu> aww how nice :)
<Burgundavia> hmm, I solved my cache corruption issue by turning off the cache
<Burgundavia> makes it much slower to browse
<elkbuntu> :(
<poningru> rofl
<poningru> cache corruption issue?
<poningru> in ff?
<Burgundavia> yep
<poningru> wait you are an epiphany guy I thought
<Burgundavia> yes, but the cache is managed by ff
<poningru> 0.o
<Burgundavia> hmm, it might also be an issue with my router
<poningru> xulrunner you mean
<Burgundavia> no, not xulrunner
<Burgundavia> ubuntu doesn't use it yet
<poningru> oh right
<poningru> crazy
* poningru cant wait for 2.0
<Burgundavia> 2.0 is out
<poningru> 0.o
<poningru> err I mean gecko
<poningru> 2.0 ff == 1.8 gecko
<poningru> 3.0 ff == 1.9 gecko
<poningru> 2.0 == teh roxorz
<elkbuntu> lol
<Burgundavia> ah, right
<Burgundavia> we need xulrunner
<Burgundavia> don't know how that will play with Moz corp
<poningru> very well
<Burgundavia> no, they want us shipping FF
<poningru> its not trademarked
<poningru> well... we dont have to
<poningru> ff can be moved to universe... thought I would be very much against that
* poningru <3 ff
<Burgundavia> I would like us to ship ephy
<poningru> yech
<poningru> ... I totally fell for that
<poningru> oh wow thats not a joke thats real!!!
<elkbuntu> hahaha... corey got called an aussie!
<Burgundavia> FF is a great browser for Windows
<Burgundavia> it shows in all their decisions and how ti doesn't really integrate into Linux
<poningru> elkbuntu: arr?
<Burgundavia> <Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> <Happy> no worries.. that sounds very Aussie
<elkbuntu> poningru, flip over to -locoteams
<poningru> Burgundavia: well I guess... but a few extension later... its very linux friendly
<Burgundavia> extensions are not an answer
<poningru> ofcourse they are
<Burgundavia> and that doesn't solve the udnerlying issue
<Burgundavia> the way it stores profiles is very window-centric
<poningru> how so?
<Burgundavia> the fact that it doesn't really integrate
<Burgundavia> every other app stores is ~/.app
<poningru> same for ff as well
<Burgundavia> moz is ~/.mozilla/firefox/asd;lfkhjaerst-978asdfkjh/
<Burgundavia> or something like that
<poningru> oh...
<poningru> right
<Burgundavia> that is a windowism
<Burgundavia> where they instlal by default
<Burgundavia> /usr/lib/firefox-1.0.4/, etc.
<Burgundavia> not acting like a real library, with so numbers
<poningru> they no longer have an installer
<Burgundavia> no, the default package, until hacked by debian/ubuntu
<poningru> again they dont have an installer
<Burgundavia> almost everything debian does to Firefox makes it act more like a unix app
<Burgundavia> I am not talking about their instlaler
<poningru> then...
<Burgundavia> I am talking about thier tarball
<poningru> ok... why would you put that in /usr/lib?
<Burgundavia> half the crap that FF does we don't see because iwj and others get in the way, with much pain to themselves
<Burgundavia> becuase libraries go there
<Burgundavia> I am talking about the /firefox-1.0.4/ not /gecko2/ or /firefox/
<poningru> hehe I would put it in /usr/local/bin
<Burgundavia> I am talking about the package that distros ship
<Burgundavia> I deal with FC machiens at work, which ship almost stock FF, as that is what RH packages
<Burgundavia> it is a fracking nightmare
<Burgundavia> you should listen to whiprush talk about the pain of dealing with FF in a large deployment
<poningru> but mofo has no control over where/what names rh puts for different libs
<Burgundavia> did you listen to what I said?
<Burgundavia> RH
<Burgundavia> RH ships almost default FF
<Burgundavia> in other words, all teh stupid stuff that moco does
<poningru> Burgundavia: I still am not understanding you... the default tarball moco puts out... has not control over where it goes
<poningru> I put the entire tar ball into /usr/local/bin
<Burgundavia> the binary tarball or the source one?
<poningru> binary
<poningru> oh you mean make
<Burgundavia> I am talking source
<poningru> ah gotcha
<Burgundavia> I could care less about mocos binaries
<Burgundavia> those are even worse
<poningru> did moco give reasons why these bugs were wontfixed?
<Burgundavia> some of their process things
<Madpilot> Given what *else* "mofo" stands for, how on earth has Moz Foundation been saddled with that nick, anyway?
<Burgundavia> like not acting like a real library
<poningru> Madpilot: rofl
<poningru> that joke has been killed and beaten so many times in moznet its not even funny
<poningru> no body even uses it anymore
<Madpilot> yeah, I'm sure it's not an original observation, just amusing
<digitalmouse> greetings programs! :)
<BHSPitLappy> greetings mouse
<digitalmouse> all quiet here, as usual :)
<jenda> yo
<digitalmouse> hey there jenda
<jenda> aloha
<jenda> 
<Burgundavia> greets jenda
<Burgundavia> 21 is ready to edit
<Burgundavia> go to town
<Burgundavia> needs lots of work on the "in the press" sectoin
* jenda will try to find a bit of time, but I honestly doubt it. Study is catching up with me :(
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> y'all just a bunch o' slackers :)
<jenda> I know :)
<jenda> I'll do my best - but even so, I've still got marketnig stuff of my own to work on
<digitalmouse> if there is something i can do (edit, report, interview, graphics, web-stuff), just holler!
<Burgundavia> digitalmouse: play with the UWN?
<digitalmouse> hmm... refresh my memory...  UWN?
<Burgundavia> ubuntu weekly news
<Burgundavia> pretty much the sole reliable product of this team :)
<digitalmouse> ah right
<digitalmouse> have not been in here in a while.  i offered up, and even installed, a web-zine CMS system for an Ubuntu Magazine (many many moons ago), but there never seemed to be anything more than 'talk' about it, and commitees, and meetings.  so i've been disillusioned about the marketing teams purpose.  but i am always willing to support the effort (when there is actually some).
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> there is a the fridge, which is somewhat seperate
<digitalmouse> true
<digitalmouse> and there were repreated 'meetings' here about what to offer that the fridge already provides
<Burgundavia> I have mused about to merge them, but peope appear to like a "newsletter"
<Burgundavia> regardless, we have the UWN
<Burgundavia> it works, but needs people
<digitalmouse> ok, i'll take a look and see if i can contribute somehow
<Burgundavia> see the topic
<digitalmouse> will do
<Burgundavia> sleep time for me
* jenda grumbles about the UWN not being a real marketing product...
<poningru> hey guys quick idea
<poningru> this may not be marketing domain... but still
<poningru> can we check tonyyserver and see who provided most support in #ubuntu
<poningru> then give some sort of reward according to that?
<jenda> Say... and Ubuntu poster or two? :)
<Burgwork> poningru: we should do verfiable things, no vague stuff, for prizes
<poningru> right
<poningru> it would have to be verifiable
<nixternal> there was someone already doing that, but their server either disappeared, or they moved it elsewhere..i haven't seen it in a while
<popey> why not help the people who reply to support tickets?
<popey> that's more easily verifyable
<popey> (although some people seem to reply to tickets with the only intention of bumping up their karma)
<Burgwork> why not reward people for marketing?
<Burgwork> we are the "marketing team"
<jenda> Burgwork: I don't see us doing much marketing, though...
<jenda> I'd like to see a good set of howtos for people who would like to market Ubuntu in their area.
<jenda> Basically, what spreadubuntu was intended to be - I'm slowly working towards it, BTW, but I don't have enough time.
<MagicFab> hi - is anyone using ttf-ubuntu-title in OOo with Edgy ? Just installed it, can't see it.
<jenda> I think I used it.
<jenda> I _think_.
<Burgwork> http://www.platinax.co.uk/news/01-11-2006/linux-distros-u
<Burgwork> http://www.platinax.co.uk/news/01-11-2006/linux-distros-ubuntu-trustix-and-suse-accused-of-email-spam/
<MagicFab> Burgwork, Ubuntu is now a "vendor " ?
<MagicFab> jenda, can you check it out ? The font shows OK in Gimp and other apps.
<jenda> I used it just last week to make Jono a LoCo teams logo, i'm quite sure it works in Inkscape here.
<MagicFab> I just have a problem in OOo. Can you check it in OOo ?
<jenda> ok
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> MagicFab: what problem do you have?
<jenda> seems ok here.
<MagicFab> ubuntu-title font doesnt show up in the list of available fonts (Edgy+Ooo 2)
<jenda> It does here :/
<jenda> I upgraded from dapper
<jenda> (somewhere at the beta)
<MagicFab> me too.. :(
<MagicFab> brb
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-02
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<nixternal> http://today.reuters.com/news/articlebusiness.aspx?type=ousiv&storyID=2006-11-02T200544Z_01_WEN8954_RTRIDST_0_BUSINESSPRO-MICROSOFT-NOVELL-DC.XML&WTmodLoc=Home-C4-Business-ousiv-2&from=business
<nixternal> Microsoft and Novell Partnering. Microsoft to support SuSE
<Burgwork> http://opensource.usca.edu/index.php/Blog/20060926
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-03
<lophyte> jenda: I got my eye on my mailbox.. waiting almost impatiently ;)
<jenda> should be there soon - sent them yesterday... or maybe even the day before? :)
<lophyte> hehe
<lophyte> hopefully next week
<nixternal> ompaul: way to go for making the "Free Software Foundation" news buddy!!!
* lophyte waves at nixternal
<ompaul> nixternal, you guys will be hosting RMS Saturday?
<nixternal> yes
<jenda> OMG
<jenda> I wanna go to Chicago :(
<jenda> nixternal: BTW, I've been thinking of studying law in Chicago some time in the future ;)
<nixternal> john marshall?
<ompaul> nixternal, we have a bit of an event on that day: http://www.linux.ie
<jenda> dunno, haven't made enough research yet :) It would be in at least 5 years from now, as US law would be no good as part of my masters study :/
<nixternal> well, john marshall is a top law school downtown
<jenda> It's probably the one I discussed - I just didn't ask the name :)
<nixternal> they are always on tv as well when it comes to huge court cases, as they always have their hand in something
<jenda> The guy who I talked with about that used to teach there.
<Madpilot> Finished that 'rough' Ubuntu poster. PNG & SVG going into the Marketing webspace right now
<Madpilot> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Ubuntu_roughcut_poster/Ubuntu-roughcut.png
<Madpilot> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Ubuntu_roughcut_poster/Ubuntu-roughcut.svg
<elkbuntu> MitchM, thanks for the update :)
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, v.nice
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, thanks.
<Madpilot> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Ubuntu_roughcut_poster/Ubuntu_roughcut_readme.txt
<jenda> argh. the directory is empty again.
<jenda> Why did Madpilot have to quit 15 minutes before I got a chance to lart him?
<Burgundavia> jenda: issue?
<jenda> He ssh'd the files, so the get wiped.
<jenda> mdke's cronjob rebuilds the dir every 24 hours from the bzr branch
<Burgundavia> right
<jenda> So the right way to do this - push your files to the bzr branch, to which everyone in the team has access.
<Burgundavia> I will tell him
<jenda> ok, thx
<Burgundavia> he is my brother, after all :)
<jenda> :)
<MitchM> no problem elkbuntu =)
<KenSentMe> Ik probeer mn digitale videocamera aan te sluiten. Hij staat ook in /dev/raw1394, maar dvgrab geeft telkens aan dat hij niet is aangesloten
<MenZa> KenSentMe: no.
<KenSentMe> MenZa: hmm, put it in the wrong channel
<KenSentMe> Sorry
<MenZa> KenSentMe: :D
<KenSentMe> My irssi was i bit messed up
<KenSentMe> Did you understand it?
<tsmithe> where do you think strategic locations around a grammar school would be to leave ubuntu cds?
<Burgwork> tsmithe: my policy with cds is as such: as they are valuable, the person has to produce enough interest in them
<tsmithe> i do do that. thing is, i need to persuade the right people, and deciding who takes time. i thought curiosity might be all thats needed to read the cd instructions...
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-04
<Madpilot> So, those images I dumped into the marketing webspace w/o shoving thru bzr first - someone want to walk me thru using bzr to actually get them visible?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: install
<Burgundavia> bzr branch url
<Burgundavia> edit
<Burgundavia> bzr push url
<Madpilot> how do I create a new directory?
<Burgundavia> bzr branch should pull down the entire dir structure
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, sorry, still confused. Do I need to run bzr branch on the directory & files I scp'd in, the push to 'really' put them there?
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> pull the bzr branch down off whereever it is
<Burgundavia> via 'bzr branch $URL'
<Burgundavia> then add your files and push it back up
<Madpilot> versioning systems make my tiny brain hurt...
<Burgundavia> actually, bzr is really simple
<Madpilot> ha
<Madpilot> so I need to do "bzr branch http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/", add my new directory & files
<Burgundavia> no
<Madpilot> huh? what's the URL, then?
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-marketing/+branch/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<Madpilot> Dog
<Burgundavia> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<Burgundavia> that is your branch
<Madpilot> oh lovely, man bzr is another useless man file, that tells you useful things only if you already know them
<Burgundavia> bazaar-vcs.org
<Madpilot> OK, just to make tonight's exercise faster, what would my full bzr branch command be? Am I obliged to grab the entire archive, just to add three files in one new subdirectory?
<Burgundavia> just a sedc
<Madpilot> http://bazaar-vcs.org/Documentation appears to lack a "Basic Intro to Bzr" doc; all the stuff under "Using Bazaar" seems to assume you are already an expert at this sort of thing, and is about esoterica of some sort... meh.
<Burgundavia> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<Burgundavia> that is your command
<Burgundavia> but it appears to be taking ages to do anything
<Madpilot> Ah, they hide the *real* Using Bazaar info several layers deeper - http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/tutorial.htm - anyway, the command is grinding away, and I've got a mass of stuff coming down the network
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> bitching about the lack of feedback on #bzr right now
<Burgundavia> jenda: your branch repo is a mess
<Burgundavia> s/y//.
<Madpilot>  [============                                               ]  fetch phase 0/4 <-- there is some feedback; the line of = similar to wget's
<Madpilot> OK, so add my subdirectory & images, then "bzr push <<what??>>"
<Burgundavia> same url, I think
<Madpilot> k
<Burgundavia> I am asking now
<Burgundavia> sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<Madpilot> so it's http coming down, but sftp to get it back up? Odd.
<Burgundavia> well, you have to auth a push
<Madpilot> of course
<Burgundavia> it working?
<Madpilot> No. I get "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /home/brian/Linux_Misc/UbMarketing Bzr/"
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> join #bzr and ask
<nixternal> http://www.redhat.com
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> i love their new banner
<Madpilot> Oh, FFS. #bzr is dead, and bzr is still giving me stupid errors.
<Madpilot> I've set the f'ing thing up three times now, and it barfs every time.
<Burgundavia> and usually there are lots of Ubuntu devs to ask, but they are all travelling right now
<Burgundavia> I love how consistent RH's marketing colours are
<Burgundavia> their website kicks ours to the crub
<Madpilot> OK, at least I've got it barfing differently now...
<Madpilot> small paste
<Madpilot> launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<Madpilot> Permission denied (publickey).
<Madpilot> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.EOFError:
<Madpilot>   at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/paramiko/sftp.py line 150
<Madpilot>   in _read_all
<Burgundavia> cool
<Madpilot> missed the first line, it should have been "bzr push sftp://bazaar."
<Burgundavia> that looks like a permissions error
<Burgundavia> ask in #launchpad
<nixternal> i thought jenda was the only when allowed to uplaod to spreadubuntu?
<nixternal> i get the same error, but all my other branches are fine
<Burgundavia> hmm, then that is an issue
<Burgundavia> we need to get a DIY branch that people can push to
<nixternal> i will check again really quick
<Burgundavia> we need bzr+svn
<Burgundavia> because we need a single place for people to pull from
<nixternal> ok, my check out is working..i will test a commit
<nixternal> bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu/
<nixternal> downloading now
<nixternal> bzr == way to slow
<Burgundavia> yes, yes it is
<Burgundavia> .12 apparently is much faster
<nixternal> cool
<Burgundavia> and .13 is coming soonish
<Burgundavia> speed appears to be the current focus
<nixternal> my lord...im still in fetch phase 1/4
<nixternal> there must be some crazy .svg's plugging the pipe
<Madpilot> unless they're really gigantic, SVGs aren't usually that large; they're just text files, after all.
<nixternal> see, i wouldn't know..i suck with inkscape
<Madpilot> apparently I suck with bzr, so it evens out
<nixternal> xml file actually..neat
<Madpilot> yeah, SVG is a species of XML
<Burgundavia> we were talking about bzr sucks at feedback
<Burgundavia> the bzr branch is also really really badly laid out
<nixternal> im still at fetch phase 1/4
<nixternal> something isn't right here
<nixternal> i could have had the entire doc repo downloaded
<Madpilot> I've done 'bzr branch' three times tonight, it does work eventually :|
<Burgundavia> it is 89mb
<nixternal> now im on Build Phase 0/2
<nixternal> ahh that is why
<nixternal> done!
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> i will have problems ;)
<nixternal> im a moron..i used a machine w/o a ssh id
<nixternal> Madpilot: your ssh key on that machine, is it the same one that you uploaded to launchpad?
<Madpilot> nixternal, SSH key? I don't have an SSH key on LP, far as I know. GPG, but not SSH...
<nixternal> lol..you have to have a SSH key on LP before you can use bazaar
<nixternal> i keep forgetting about that myself
<Madpilot> ah. the docs fail to mention this.
<Burgundavia> need to generate that myself
<Madpilot> nixternal, it's late here, I've got to get up early. I'm going to leave this mess, and sort it out tomorrow.
<nixternal> hehe, but now you know what you need to do
<Madpilot> broadly, yes.
<nixternal> the only way i knew that, or learned that..was putting my blog on the planet
<nixternal> the planet wiki page tells you about it
<nixternal> and you need python-paramiko as well
<Madpilot> another package, too? Cool. Are there no docs at all for this setup?
<nixternal> actually, no there isn't
<poningru> yech
<poningru> such a mess
<nixternal> wow
<Madpilot> the LP page says "Insert the contents of ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub or ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub." My ~/.ssh has neither file...
<Madpilot> only known_hosts
<Burgundavia> you need ot generate an ssh key
<Madpilot> More fun. Tomorrow, then - I really do need sleep.
<Madpilot> Can we arrange to have someone who knows this stuff actually write down *all* the steps needed somewhere? Please?
<Burgundavia> I will play with it and write up a doc
<nixternal> i will add that to my to do list if you need me to
* poningru will help
<poningru> err nm
<nixternal> good, i will remove it now ;)
<nixternal> nope, you said you will help
<nixternal> ;)
<poningru> actually have installfest tommorow
<nixternal> that isn't an excuse
<Madpilot> cool. G'night all...
<poningru> nn
<nixternal> g'nite Madpilot
<poningru> will take tons of pics
<nixternal> i ahve RMS tomorrow
<poningru> you do?
<nixternal> i won't
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> but i will take video
<poningru> wait how does one posses rms?
<nixternal> at least we are supposed to have video of it
<poningru> oh is he giving a talk?
<nixternal> Chicago GNU/LUG
<nixternal> ya, a talk and then some Emacs and Lisp hacking I have been told
<poningru> cool
<nixternal> but i doubt that happens, as he is here on a layover
<nixternal> he is staying in a $1000/night hotel in Lincoln Park tonight
<poningru> hehe gl
<nixternal> must be nice
<poningru> I dont think he minds crashing at someones couch
<nixternal> actually, that was the plan
<nixternal> but the company he is here laid over with, is paying for his hotel during the layover
<nixternal> we just chipped in $500 from IIT to get him to speak
<nixternal> actually I didn't..but the college did
<poningru> nice
<tsmithe_> help...
<Burgundavia> http://ask.slashdot.org/askslashdot/06/11/04/0611256.shtml
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-11-05
<poningru> well that blew
<poningru> we had one guy come by for the installfest
<tonyyarusso> sad
<tonyyarusso> where?
<poningru> gainesville fl
<poningru> see this was meant for non-students in a college town
<tonyyarusso> Aaah
<poningru> yeah so it was far away from campus
<poningru> we didnt advertize on campus
<poningru> hit all the grocery shops... craigslist... other random areas for flyering
<poningru> apperantly the residents just arent that interested
<Burgundavia> installfests are a challenge
<Burgundavia> here is what I would do: make it a bring an old computer and install linux for donation fest
<poningru> we had awesome success for oncampus stuff
<poningru> its just the lug wanted to try something offcampus
<tonyyarusso> poningru: I'd love to get some oncampus stuff going - any tips from your success there?
<tonyyarusso> Hey all, feedback welcome on http://www.tonyyarusso.is-a-geek.com/images/ *custom.svg
<tonyyarusso> (Slightly modified versions of some that I think Madpilot gave me)
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: I didn't click, but is that the OBEY Ubuntu thing he's working on?
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: No, CD display stand.
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: oh? Awesome
<scamboy> helo..
<lotusleaf> hi
<scamboy> lotusleaf: so this is the marketing team for ubuntu???
<lotusleaf> scamboy: see topic :)
<scamboy> hmn.....
<scamboy> so where does the marketing team based on asia??? or except isle where are they??
<BHSPitLappy> huh?
<scamboy> hah?
<theCore> scamboy, the marketing team is just a group from the community that wants to promote Ubuntu
<theCore> scamboy, nothing like a real marketing team
<scamboy> oic
<scamboy> so wat is the benefit of this channel??
<BHSPitLappy> to talk about ubuntu marketing... :)
<scamboy> i know...but how it works? this channel supports me or i support the channel??
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, why is it the cool thing to do nowadays to install windows 3.1 in an emulator? :P
<BHSPitLappy> scamboy, uhh, we just discuss how we promote ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: Not so much cool as possible.  Although, my dad liked 3.1, so maybe he'll get a kick out of it
<BHSPitLappy> posters and free cd covers and etc
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, you're not the only person I've seen playing with that recently
<scamboy> hmn..now i understand..thanks..8-)
<BHSPitLappy> was it recently made possible?
<tonyyarusso> no idea
<BHSPitLappy> did you have to pirate it? or are you vintage enough to have some floppies lying around :)
<lotusleaf> don't waste your time with old versions of windows, if you want to be 1337 you'll run Amiga or C=
<tonyyarusso> theCore: I need to learn how to make/use a chroot...
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: People have it available for download.  Not sure if it's still technically pirating or if they wouldn't care any more.
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: Although, yes, we do have floppies, as well as a functional machine, but that's at my other house.
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, MS probably still offers it to retailers with a suggested price of $79
<tonyyarusso> That's funny
<tonyyarusso> Hmm...how many pieces of cardstock can I waste making mistakes?
<tonyyarusso> Apparently there was a reason there were only 5 bullet points on the original
<BHSPitLappy> use paper first
<BHSPitLappy> and, by the way, I wasn't exactly drooling over the design you linked us to :/
<theCore> tonyyarusso, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-chroot.html
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: Suggestions?  (Someone else made it, I just modded text)
<BHSPitLappy> ah.
<BHSPitLappy> well, it looks pretty unprofessional in its current state
<theCore> tonyyarusso, downloads the latest debootstrap and follow the instructions
<BHSPitLappy> like a 6th grade MS Office class project or something
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: So to fix that you would ____?
<theCore> tonyyarusso, don't forget to change "edgy" for "feisty" in the commands
<BHSPitLappy> "redo it myself" :P
<tonyyarusso> theCore: All right, looks not-too-bad
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: How though?
<tonyyarusso> It doesn't help to say that it should be "different" only.
<BHSPitLappy> well, are you printing it with an inkjet or are you going to have something professionally done
<tonyyarusso> inkjet
<BHSPitLappy> ok, so we don't need to be too conscious of # of colors
<BHSPitLappy> second, do you have any photos of what that template looks like folded up? I'm not quick enough to tell just from the net
<tonyyarusso> I don't, although one exists somewhere.
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: Here we go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=full.jpg
<BHSPitLappy> hmm, didn't realize it looked like that
<BHSPitLappy> I was thinking it was  like a full-blown AOL cd dispenser or something :P
<BHSPitLappy> and you're stocking it with shipits?
<tonyyarusso> Next time I get some.  For now I just have home-burned.
<tonyyarusso> I should order some, but I'm sad they aren't shipping Edgy
<BHSPitLappy> me too
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: that's why I'm burning edgy cds and dvds for distribution
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Yeah, I have 13 of those left as well, but some people like the official-looking ones
<lotusleaf> tonyyarusso: so print out a label for it
<lotusleaf> and stick it on em ;)
<nixternal> http://flickr.com/photos/78122667@N00/153803178    <-- how much you want to be that is a fake..i asked an ubuntu question today, and got a "no comment"
<tonyyarusso> lotusleaf: Yeah, that would be good.  Should figure out how to do that.
<lotusleaf> nixternal: heh
<nixternal> that guy is out there...i wanted to pie him so bad, but i was told i would be arrested for even attempting it
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<BHSPitLappy> I love the Gates pie video
<poningru> Burgundavia: hey dude who do I talk to re: ubuntu iso returning bad mime type
<poningru> err as in the website
<Burgundavia> the website or a mirror?
<poningru> hold on asking
<poningru> the columbia mirrors
<poningru> BHSPitLappy: why do you like the gates pie vid?
<poningru> kinda lame if you ask me
<BHSPitLappy> because it's funny
<BHSPitLappy> like HA! PIED!
* poningru shrugs
<BHSPitLappy> out of nowhere
<BHSPitLappy> and they looked all vicious, like it was some actual attack or assassination
<BHSPitLappy> but it's a -pastry-
<Madpilot> So, do we have a sensible doc on uploading to our bzr setup yet?
<Burgundavia> nope
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, no? What did you do all day, sleep? ;)
<Burgundavia> half of it
<Burgundavia> then I played video games, cleaned my room and ate
<Madpilot> a productive Saturday. I got paid to sit at a desk, watch the awful weather, and check my personal email.
<Madpilot> well, to start with one basic step, what's involved in generating the SSH key that LP needs?
<poningru> hold on that doc is written
<poningru> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_use_key_based_SSH_authentication
* poningru ducks
<tonyyarusso> ubuntuguide?  :O
<poningru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#head-1ff9e61cfd81e9f741920b6920af8a85f7bddb30
<tonyyarusso> There we go
<poningru> :p
<poningru> tonyyarusso: re: your earlier comment re: college success
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Ah, yes?
<poningru> I am starting up a college wiki page for marketing
<tonyyarusso> Sweet
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/College
<poningru> still half done
<poningru> err more like 1/10 done
<BHSPitLappy> poningru, I wish I could find other linux users my age
<poningru> BHSPitLappy: how old are you?
* poningru is afraid to ask
<BHSPitLappy> 17.
<poningru> loads of lin users
<BHSPitLappy> and a high school free software club probably wouldn't take off here
<poningru> hehe yeah better to wait that year till you get to college
<BHSPitLappy> I really do think I might be the most knowledgeable person at school when it comes to linux, and that's not saying TOO much
<Madpilot> with an SSH key fingerprint, is the user@hostname bit part of the fingerprint or not?
<nixternal> yes
<Madpilot> got that - LP wanted the whole paste of .ssh/id_dsa.pub anyway, not just the fingerprint
<poningru> bbl
<poningru> like half an hour later
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, what was the sftp URL for the bzr repo? Forgot to write it down...
<Burgundavia> look on our LP page
<Madpilot> there was some other package I needed to make bzr via sftp work, wasn't there?
<theCore> BHSPitLappy, eh, I know that feeling...
<BHSPitLappy> weird
<BHSPitLappy> less than a second after I clicked on this tab, just to see what was going on, you said that
<theCore> bah, it just a good timing
<BHSPitLappy> or you're watching me through the blinds...
* theCore is unmasked :)
<theCore> Linux users are hard to find outside of LUG and IRC
<BHSPitLappy> I might start a Youth LUG
<tonyyarusso> That would be cool.  A LUG that's not by region?
<BHSPitLappy> I was thinking that, should it be a regional one still or be worldwide
<BHSPitLappy> the real point of a LUG is to have people you can actually hang out with in person, right
<theCore> BHSPitLappy, yep
<BHSPitLappy> a global, online LUG would be kind of moot
<BHSPitLappy> I can just go into #ubuntu or something, and say WHO'S A TEEN? WANNA PM?
<theCore> also difficult to manage
<theCore> well, that's a so-so idea ,,,
<BHSPitLappy> also, I don't really want to pay for a domain name or anything
<BHSPitLappy> theCore, yeah :
<BHSPitLappy> :P
<tonyyarusso> Maybe a channel rather than a LUG, make an #ubuntu-teens, along the same vein as #ubuntu-women
<BHSPitLappy> I didn't know about the women one
<BHSPitLappy> do you have to contact anyone to authorize/officialize a #ubuntu-xxxxxx channel
<tonyyarusso> It's not very active, but it exists.
<theCore> BHSPitLappy, but, hey you don't have to search far, far to find a young linux user :P
<tonyyarusso> Yes, Seveas is in charge of Ubuntu's IRC presence.
<BHSPitLappy> theCore, depends on where you live.
<BHSPitLappy> I personally think there should be more sub-channels for ubuntu
<BHSPitLappy> the main one is too ambiguous and crowded
<BHSPitLappy> I mean just for support related topics
<BHSPitLappy> #ubuntu-wireless or -laptop or whatever for example
<theCore> well, there's -offtopic and -trivia :)
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: There is a laptop one.
<BHSPitLappy> yeah
<BHSPitLappy> I just mean that idea
<BHSPitLappy> #ubuntu-xgl probably deserves a rename/redirect now; it's still the best place probably to get support with accelerated graphics stuff, but the title doesn't really say it right anymore
<Madpilot> BHSPitLappy, #ubuntu-how-to-crash-your-system, perhaps?
<theCore> Madpilot, :)
<BHSPitLappy> har.
<theCore> BHSPitLappy, so, where are you from?
<BHSPitLappy> tx
<theCore> texas?
<BHSPitLappy> yeah.
<BHSPitLappy> my IP mask isn't too shy about that one
<theCore> BHSPitLappy, http://www.linux.org/groups/usa/texas.html
<BHSPitLappy> I'm familiar with that page and its contents, thanks
<theCore> maybe there's a LUG that you could join...
<BHSPitLappy> both the FWLUG and the NTLUG are a little too much "old men club" for me, no offense to old men
<theCore> hehe
<theCore> find a GNOME club then
<BHSPitLappy> kids like me don't want to hang out with the dad's generation
<BHSPitLappy> ha
<theCore> GNOME peoples are usually younger
<theCore> people*
<BHSPitLappy> I didn't know they existed.
<BHSPitLappy> Gnomes are fairy tale creatures!
<theCore> BHSPitLappy, eh
<theCore> BHSPitLappy, or you could do like me, and hang on IRC
<BHSPitLappy> IRC has lost its excitement
<theCore> BHSPitLappy, you could search for a LoCo team
<theCore> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<Burgundavia> meet "Real People" TM
<Madpilot> OK, after wasting two days with bzr, I've done what I should have done in the first place - put the images I wanted to share on webspace I actually have access to: http://ubuntu-ca.org/Ubuntu_roughcut_poster/
<BHSPitLappy> there already is one, really
<BHSPitLappy> the Dallas LoCo team listed there seems nonexistent
<BHSPitLappy> their listed channel isn't even registered
<Burgundavia> it occurs me that we probably need web-based system
<poningru> BHSPitLappy: how close to houston are you?
<poningru> Burgundavia: for?
<poningru> meeting people/
<Burgundavia> no, for our documents
<poningru> uh... bzr?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, how about svn instead of bzr? Seems simpler, frankly
<Burgundavia> webbased is nice
<Burgundavia> so svn to download, etc.
<BHSPitLappy> poningru, about 5 hours close.
<Burgundavia> plus accessible to everybody, including those stuck on windows or machines they don't control
<poningru> hmm true
* poningru whips up a php app
<Burgundavia> poningru: check out knowledge tre
<Madpilot> I know bzr is Ubuntu's shiny pet thing, but svn is stupidly easy to set up...
<poningru> Madpilot++
<Burgundavia> we already have an svn repo, but it isn't perfect
<Burgundavia> webbased means easy account control
<Madpilot> LP is webbased, supposedly has easy account control... but the docteam's svn repo is still far easier to set up (write) access to than our bzr repo...
<Burgundavia> that isn't what I am talking about
<Burgundavia> I am talking about a DMS
<Madpilot> a what?
<Burgundavia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Document_management_system
<Burgundavia> http://www.ktdms.com/
<Burgundavia> sadly it is php, and doens't work on php5 at that
<Madpilot> um, how does a DMS differ from a managed repo thru svn/bzr/etc?
<Burgundavia> it is entirely web-based
<Burgundavia> no commandline tools to master, etc.
<Madpilot> is the problem with bzr the commandline, or the documentation quality?
<Burgundavia> the commandline
<Burgundavia> it is beast to setup, etc.
<Burgundavia> look how many more people edit the wiki vs our svn
<Burgundavia> I can edit the wiki at work
<nixternal> hey Burgundavia, i have a BZR tutorial written up, drafted right now, if you want to take a look at it
<nixternal> it is still a little rough around the edges, but the content is there
<poningru> nixternal: link?
<poningru> Burgundavia: how about... a wiki?
<rjian> whats new here?
<rjian> HeheHehe
<Burgundavia> not good for documents
<poningru> Burgundavia: how so?
<Burgundavia> no version control, no acls, beast to upload stuff
<BHSPitLappy> I've never seen sabdfl online before
<BHSPitLappy> I feel so blessed :P
<poningru> Burgundavia: ofcourse there is a version control
<Burgundavia> for pages, not documents
<Burgundavia> I am talking about things like posters and the like
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/bzr
<poningru> oh
<poningru> wait wtf
<poningru> bzr is gpl?
<nixternal> yes
<poningru> I thought it was in the same boat as lp
<Burgundavia> no, far from it
<nixternal> hell no
<nixternal> thank god ;)
<poningru> woah thats a resounding no
<nixternal> stupid enter key messed me up
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Wow, you weren't kidding about it being a work in progress.
<nixternal> ya, made it sound like i was being a d0rk
<poningru> tonyyarusso: :p
<nixternal> there hasn't been any spell checking or grammar checking..i just threw down words and instructions...if more needs to be added it can be
<nixternal> Madpilot: did you get those posted yet, or do you want me to go ahead and do so?
<Madpilot> nixternal, go ahead and add them to the marketing repo
<nixternal> will do!
<Madpilot> thanks
<nixternal> and the download begins!
<Madpilot> interesting - I just realized that the SVG of that poster is actually larger (in Kb) than the PNG version - usually it's the other way around.
<Burgundavia> did you vacuum defs on it?
<Burgundavia> that will shrink the size of it
<nixternal> Madpilot: which directory do you want them to go into?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, no, I didn't, actually
<nixternal> man, the Marketing Branch is Windows directory naming =/
<poningru> wtf
<nixternal> ya, naming with spaces
<nixternal> it makes tab completes so much fun
<Madpilot> nixternal, how about a new directory in DIYMarketing called Ubuntu_posters_roughcut or similar? I've no idea if jenda has a plan for naming, however
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: that shrunk it considerably
<nixternal> got it
<Burgundavia> nixternal: can you vacuum defs on that sucker?
<nixternal> i have no idea on how to do that now
<nixternal> im an inkscape idiot
<Burgundavia> open inkscape
<Burgundavia> file > vacuum defs
<nixternal> gahaha
<nixternal> i can do that i think ;)
<Burgundavia> I think you can
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, considerably? I got a whole 2kb drop - from 348 to 346Kb...
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> what is wirelizard?
<Madpilot> the very small graphic in the bottom righthand corner of the poster. Zoom in on the SVG version.
<nixternal> man, that branch isn't setup correctly at all
<nixternal> i can't commit either, i had to commit --local and then push the damn thing
<Burgundavia> the other problem with using complicated tool
<Burgundavia> but where is the name from?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, the Wirelizard name? The inside of my head, which is strange & thankfully uncharted territory ;)
<Burgundavia> ah, right
<Madpilot> the lizard itself started as a PD OCAL SVG, which I basically rebuilt for my own amusement
<nixternal> alrighty...this little learning experience caused me to write up a troubleshooting section on that bzr doco
<nixternal> need a good wiki name before i move it to /community/
<nixternal> LaunchpadBazaarUse
<Burgundavia> wonder how many users are jumping ship from OpenSUSE right now?
<nixternal> where is there IRC channels?
<nixternal> lets go spy
<Burgundavia> are there, you mean?
<Burgundavia> no idea
<nixternal> ya, they are somewhere around here
<Burgundavia> hmm, irc.opensuse.org exists
<nixternal> they are on freenode
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> irc.opensuse.org == freenode ;)
<nixternal> #openSUSE
<nixternal> #openSUSE-chat for OT
<Burgundavia> -fud
<nixternal> #openSUSE-project
<nixternal> hahaha
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, wouldn't that be #novell-fud?
* nixternal goes to #openSUSE-chat
<nixternal> gahahaha, 4 people
<Burgundavia> 190 users
<nixternal> man, i did that and lagged
<Burgundavia> where is suse getting all their hits on Distrowatch from?
<nixternal> we are going in with ubuntu member tags as well
<nixternal> from bogus links..don't follow distrowatch, as it is easy to hack now
<Burgundavia> why is it easy to hack?
<nixternal> burg
<nixternal> #opensuse-fud
<Burgundavia> was in there
<nixternal> that is the novell/ms discussion chan
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> damn..i look like a fool then
<nixternal> us joining/parting doesn't look good either
<nixternal> but ummm, oh well, thats the way the cookie crumbles ;)
<Burgundavia> meh
<Madpilot> evil Ubuntu users snooping in and out :)
<poningru> rofl
<Burgundavia> http://lists.opensuse.org/opensuse/2006-11/msg00132.html
<poningru> haha
<nixternal> oh wow, you just busted a dev with that Burgundavia ;)
<Burgundavia> yep
<nixternal> hahahah
<nixternal> that is an Ubuntu Dev saying that...i seen the name and flipped a nut
<nixternal> interesting...i thought he was a dev..oh, he is an IRC op..thats where i know him from
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> > > I know this isn't your fault, and I'm sorry I have to stop using your
<nixternal> > > excellent work. I'm sad to have to change to another distro, I've been a
<nixternal> > > fanboy since SuSE 8.0, but this deal is just disgusting.
<nixternal> Agreed, it is very disgusting, like going home to find your wife in bed with
<nixternal> the worst guy of the office.
<nixternal> oops...but hahahahahahahahahahaha
<Burgundavia> that is pretty funny
<Burgundavia> I feel sorry for the opensuse and N devs
<Burgundavia> they are getting shit on by the community
<nixternal> me too
<nixternal> i hope they goto red hat truthfully
<nixternal> or to us of course
<nixternal> but most of them rpm guys will probably head over to fedora and what not
<Burgundavia> "Hug a Novell engineer today: It's not their fault" <-- from the gnome-hackers chan topic
<Burgundavia> next GUADEC should be interesting
<nixternal> hahahhahahahaha
<nixternal> i so wish i could find the picture someone did of the Edgy Lizard doing the SUSE Lizard..thta was classic
<Madpilot> some lizard love for the Suse iguana?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> i seen it around july/august
<Burgundavia> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20fucking%20suse&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Burgundavia> take a look at the first hit
<nixternal> hahahaha
<poningru> do I wanna click?
<Madpilot> the first link is just a Digg rantpage
<poningru> ah
<Burgundavia> digg rantage is funny
<Madpilot> odd def'n of 'funny' you have ;)
* poningru fills room with laughing gas
* nixternal faints
<nixternal> THAT IS METHANE, NOT NITROUS!!!
<poningru> *spark*
* poningru ducks
<nixternal> ^^W^^W^^BOOM^^WW^^WW^^
<Burgundavia> http://observer.guardian.co.uk/politics/story/0,,1939890,00.html <-- hate your neighbours? knock his house down
<Madpilot> nixternal, how often is the web portion of Marketing's bzr repo rebuilt, any idea?
<nixternal> the one on the doc server?
<Madpilot> yes
<nixternal> i really don't know
<nixternal> well, by the looks of it Madpilot, i would have to say soon
<Madpilot> [jenda]  idle 38:11:26 <-- I suspect he's not around to ask
<nixternal> heh, guess not
<nixternal> i wonder if there is just a bzr cron running that stats the branch, and then upgrades/updates the doc server
<Burgundavia> yes, there is a cron job
<nixternal> you know..there is ssh to that server as well..i just can't remember the info
<Burgundavia> Madpilot knows that
<nixternal> heh
<Burgundavia> 'cause he scp'ed something tehre
<nixternal> scp then, or fish if you have kde goodness
<Madpilot> right, but the scp'd stuff gets eaten & 404's
<nixternal> hrmm
<Burgundavia> the cron job nukes the folder and rebuilds it
<Burgundavia> do you see why need something better?
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> alrighty..im crashing..my day was filled with work, rms, and ignorance
<nixternal> g'nite all
<Madpilot> night nixternal
<poningru> oh right today was the rms thing
<poningru> nn dude
<Madpilot> http://blog.wired.com/halloween2006/2006/11/ubuntu_pumpkin.html
<BHSPitLappy> that's so sad
<BHSPitLappy> why would someone do that?
<Madpilot> BHSPitLappy, do what, carve faces into pumpkins? The pumpkins don't seem to mind. ;)
<BHSPitLappy> Madpilot, no, smash the ubuntu one
<Madpilot> That's just Rule #1 in action.
<Madpilot> Rule #1: Many people are stupid.
<jenda> Burgundavia: looks like someone bzr'd Madpilots posters in the end?
<jenda> ompaul: congrats to gNewSense 1.0 :)
<ompaul> jenda, thanks, I am now wondering what to do next with it, and I think a faq on installing Flash and various restricted modules is out of the question :)
<tsmithe> so yall, would putting some cds in the computer lab at school plus a poster or two be a good plan? (i don't like that place... gives me the creeps...)
<tsmithe> halloo?
<tsmithe> i'll just sit in this corner by myself then
<tsmithe> good. be that way...
<ompaul> tsmithe, it might be better to offer to give CDs away if someone asks, and put up info about the distro and what you can do with it
<tsmithe> that's what i do. but i want to get people interested quickly
<ompaul> tsmithe, and then they loose interest quickly
<tsmithe> really, why?
<tsmithe> thats sad
<ompaul> tsmithe, it is the era of instant everything
<tsmithe> i didnt, and no-one gave me a cd
<ompaul> so you have to make them hunger for it
<ompaul> offer them solutions
<ompaul> to their problems
<tsmithe> that's the idea of putting up the poster... they don't even know they have problems. they just think that's what computers are like
<ompaul> so say you have no virus issue
<ompaul> say you have no rebuild cos it is slow issue
<ompaul> what is spyware
<tsmithe> im not following you...
<ompaul> say what issues you don't have
<ompaul> say what you do have
<tsmithe> uhuh
<ompaul> you have an "alternative" to their way of computing
<ompaul> not a replacement
<ompaul> this means that it does not do exaclty what the other does but guess what you can do so much more
<ompaul> etc
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> but wouldnt mass marketing be quicker. or are we learning from apple (where it doesnt really seem to have worked...)
<ompaul> tsmithe, if you want to make it work do this
<ompaul> (A) become as expert as you can
<ompaul> (B) train people who can do what you can do in terms of installing
<ompaul> (C) train people in the thinking behind Ubuntu
<ompaul> (D) get good at understanding people
<ompaul> (E) offer to help people - put defined limits on what help you will give
<ompaul> (F) don't be afraid to walk away
<ompaul> (F) don't be afraid of people not understanding
<tsmithe> that's hard work.
<ompaul> (H) do not get angry, remember most people do not get what is happening to their freedom
<tsmithe> i dont have the time, really, though i'd love to
<ompaul> tsmithe, so then quick hit a few CDs and hope some of it sticks
<tsmithe> we need a mass marketing scheme. on tv (the news appearances are doing their bit, I feel)
<ompaul> but
<ompaul> but
<ompaul> but
<ompaul> you are missing it - marketing it without support is just a way to alienate people
<tsmithe> i know i know. it's true. we need vendors to do the support. something that people are used to
<ompaul> so more important would be to tell people about help.ubuntu.com/community and help.ubuntu.com read the main points in those before you start so if your asked any questions you can at least look like you know more
<ompaul> tsmithe, not in their interest (yet)
<tsmithe> soon. hopefully (microsoft is gonna lose out big time with vista i feel0
<ompaul> it has nothing to do with vista
<ompaul> it has to do with choice
<tsmithe> vista will put pressure on people. they'll start to look for the choice that before they did not recognise
<tsmithe> we need microsoft to kill themselves
<ompaul> it has nothing to do with them
<ompaul> your energy if directed incorrectly
<tsmithe> ...
<ompaul> you have 30 seconds with someone - think, do they want to hear you say "Windows is rubbish"?
<tsmithe> no.
<ompaul> or would they rather hear
<ompaul> You know you have another option, you may have to release some of your concepts of what computing is, because you can be so much more flexable, but you know what you won't have to pay to find out
<ompaul> here is a live CD and here is a page of the top 10 useful urls
<ompaul> have a nice day
<ompaul> sold in 30
<tsmithe> the second of course. but if we do marketing en masse, with information about the community support, then I won't have to (as it is so hard to) find people who will listen
<tsmithe> many people say that because it's free it must be crap: this is all life experience has taught them
<tsmithe> well, im gonna get lunch now...
* somerville32 pings.
<somerville32> How do I do line breaks in the Ubuntu wiki?
<MenZa> somerville32: <br />
<somerville32> haha, ok
<somerville32> I tried <br/>
<somerville32> Thanks :] 
<ompaul> somerville32, or two lines below a line
* jenda peeks in again :)
* MenZa waves
<jenda> allo :)
<somerville32> :] 
<MenZa> hey :)
<nixternal> somerville32: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BR  <-- do that
<nixternal> yo yo marketeers
<poningru> anyone know how I can listen to the speeches?
<somerville32> At the conference thinger?
<jenda> poningru: VoiP
<jenda> have a look at the Participation wikipage.
<poningru> sweet
<poningru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<poningru> err
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Participate
<somerville32> Is Corey around?
<jenda> nope...
<jenda> somerville32: ^
<somerville32> haha
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Hey Corey
<lophyte> Burgundavia: ping
<Burgundavia> lophyte: pong
<lophyte> somerville32: there ya go :)
<lophyte> Burgundavia: somerville32 was looking for you
<Burgundavia> right
<somerville32> Burgundavia: Can I talk with you in private query?
<Burgundavia> shoot
<Burgundavia> all you slackers (including me), lets get this UWN out tonight-ish
<elkbuntu> yeah, stop slacking
* elkbuntu whistles innocently and wanders off
<poningru> oh snap true
<somerville32> Can I help with UWNL21?
<Burgundavia> yep
<somerville32> Anything that needs doing?
<nixternal> hey Burgundavia, lets use the canonical server for the uwn, and do it live ;)
<Burgundavia> sure
<Burgundavia> it there anything for 21 on poningru's server?
<poningru> yeah true
<poningru> dont think so
<poningru> nope nothing
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-29
<desertc> popey: Hey
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_63
<popey> moo
<Burgundavia> hey popey
<Burgundavia> popey: can you review some writing ont eh fridge? (not yet ready to go live)
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1193
<popey> ok
<popey> want me to edit or just tell you ? Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> just edit it
<juliux> morning
<juliux> jenda, ping
<teKnofreak> elkbuntu, ping
<desertc> Hi
<desertc> You need to download and listen to the last half of this show.
<desertc> http://www.manlyfamily.net/las/episodes/LinuxActionShowEP065.ogg
<desertc> Seriously
<desertc> They make a great point that we are not promoting the next releases of software nearly as effective as is needed.
<desertc> And....... that responsibility seems to fall squarely on this team.
<desertc> *tap*  *tap*  *tap*
<desertc> I'll bring this up next week when the top dawgs aren't boozing it up in Bean-town.
<desertc> If you have not listened to the Linux Action Show, then I highly recommend it.  They do a great job at building the excitement level for Free Software adoption.  Something that I try to match in my discussions.
<desertc> Anyhow - passing the message back to people who are working hard at promoting Ubuntu.
<desertc> Wishing everyone the best in Boston.  Be sure to try the Boston baked beans and the Samuel Adams beer while you are there.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-30
<rjian> helo everyone
<desertc> I would like to do demonstrations for my local clubs, but I don't have a spare laptop or desktop.
<desertc> I bet I could do demos at my apartment complex and some of the many clubs I am in
<desertc> Maybe I need to burn some of the Ubuntu screencasts to a DVD video so I can use a TV
<desertc> Anyone have any other ideas?
<popey> :)
<desertc> popey: Did you get my PMs last night?  I was really ecstatic to see how your screencasts turned out.
<popey> yes, thank you!
<desertc> What did you use for video capture?  It was sooo crisp!
<popey> xvidcap
<desertc> And that will create an OGG video file?  Outstanding!
<popey> no
<popey> i record to mpeg, but other programs are available that will record to ogg
<popey> such as istanbul or recordmydesktop
<desertc> Interesting.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-31
<Burgundavia> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Developer_Summit_Day_2_discusses_Automatix_more
<Burgundavia> digg it
<BHSPitMonkey> is the idea to digg up every day of the summit or something?
<Flannel> I think the idea is to give the articles misleading headlines
<BHSPitMonkey> Flannel, I know the idea behind Digg already, I'm talking about burgundavia's link
<BHSPitMonkey> ;)
<gerr1> popey: ping
<popey> gerr1: pong
<gerr1> popey: ping again
<popey> just replied to your mail gerr1 
<gerr1> popey: ok
<gerr1> popey: sounds good to me but will need Matt's confirmation
<gerr1> popey: how's Boston? 
<popey> great :)
<gerr1> how's the weather? cold yet? 
<popey> it's pretty bright actually
<popey> but we're all inside of course :)
<popey> (except smokers)
<desertc> I just had an awesome presentation with a university department chair and staff that is heading toward 100% ubuntu solutions.
<desertc> I hope I can write up their successes into some sort of sharable document for Ubuntu Marketing.
<beuno> desertc, that would rock  :D
<juliux> hey beuno 
<beuno> hey juliux!
<beuno> it's a bit late, but congrats on ubucon, I read many good comments  :D
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-11-01
<BHSPitMonkey> desertc, that's awesome, have their people talk to my people
<desertc> BHSPitMonkey: Uh, thanks!
<BHSPitMonkey> desertc, heh
<BHSPitMonkey> as in, have your dept. chair explain to MY uni's department chair why ubuntu can work for us too :)
<BHSPitMonkey> I should see about having it distributed at the bookstore, like Win and Mac are.
<desertc> I'd be happy to talk with them.  I called upon them to see how they were doing.  Wanted to do some marketing in my local community.
<BHSPitMonkey> rather, I should bring that up at the next lug meeting...
<desertc> Give me some contact information and I'll set up a call.
<BHSPitMonkey> desertc, heh, I wouldn't even know who to lobby to.
<BHSPitMonkey> it's something I should get the LUG here behind
<BHSPitMonkey> what's your university, so that I may cite your efforts?
<desertc> Sorry, I don't like to give out information like that on IRC.  I'll let you know when I have written up my success story, once I get their permission to publish it.
<BHSPitMonkey> understood
 * jenda wonders when juliux will be back
<SWAT> juliux, speaking of the devil
<juliux> SWAT, hm?
<SWAT> jenda was looking for you
<juliux> ahhh
<juliux> jenda, i now here;)
<SWAT> jenda asked where you where you were and 17 minutes later you joined (it's one of those things)
<popey> http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2007/10/200-everex-gree.html
<popey> one for UWN?
<boredandblogging> popey: yeah, already added a couple everex stories
<michaelramm> morning Alan!
<michaelramm> i read about that yesterday
<michaelramm> My walmart will have them!
<michaelramm> Also mentioned here: http://urltea.com/1yew
<michaelramm> My favorite line: "The funniest thing is that Everex deliberately built a large box, even though there's not much under the hood. This is a pure psychological play to woo the pickup truck set, who believe a Chevy S10 is a sure sign of sexual inadequacy."
<Burgundavia> wow
<michaelramm> boredandblogging: PLEASE use that quote!!
<juliux> hi Vorian 
<Vorian> hey juliux 
<Vorian> I got your message late last night
<juliux> good
<Vorian> I will make an attempt sometime this weekend, and let you know :_
<Vorian> :)
<juliux> thanks
<Vorian> no problemo
<DGMurdockIII> is tthere any devs in here
<DGMurdockIII> or let me make this simple
<DGMurdockIII> here is somthing i thnk would help make get more people to install ubuntu if they could have a UI that look like windows xp or vista one or even there max os look and the other think i thnk would help is the the explores was like the one in windows
<tonyyarusso> DGMurdockIII: You realize that would be a) sure to anger every existing user, b) severely limiting in the power of the UI, and c) Illegal, right?
<DGMurdockIII> what i mean is when you install ubuntu you give them the option to install gnome, KDE or one that lok like windows and you have a picture showw what they all look like
<tonyyarusso> You can't do that.
<tonyyarusso> It wouldn't be legal, nor reasonable.
<Burgundavia> hmm, that was interesting
<somerville32> indeed.
<Burgundavia> hey somerville32
<Burgundavia> long time, no see
<Burgundavia> somebody was looking for you the other day
<somerville32> Really?
<Burgundavia> ya
<somerville32> Burgundavia, You wouldn't happen to have a clue to as who it may have been?
<Burgundavia> nope
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-11-02
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: you have any good stuff for the UWN?
<boredandblogging> its a bit thin this week
<Burgundavia> you can pull in the fridge links
<Burgundavia> that will add a large amount of bulk quickly
<Burgundavia> just write little summaries
<boredandblogging> ahh, hadn't seen the UDS and FossCamp stuff
<Burgundavia> you need to read the fridge more
<boredandblogging> I do
<Burgundavia> to be fair, it was dead for a long time
<boredandblogging> yeah, you have gone beserk on it lately
<Burgundavia> somebody needs to do it
<boredandblogging> i would help out more, but the UWN keeps me busy enough
<boredandblogging> plus you are a college student again, you have the time :-P
<Burgundavia> no really, but sort of
<Burgundavia> I have the notes for another 2 articles, plus the bits in the queue and a halloween ubuntu thingy
<SoteriouLoucas> hello
<somerville32> Hi
<SoteriouLoucas> can i ask something?
<somerville32> Yup
<SoteriouLoucas> how can i help in this group?
<SoteriouLoucas> and what you are doing?brief explanation please because i got confused in wiki
<somerville32> Basically, we're here to help promote and advocate Ubuntu.
<somerville32> You can assist by spreading the good news! We also have several projects on the go with this objective in mind.
<somerville32> For example, the Ubuntu weekly news which is a newletter released weekly to help spread stories of interest about and involving the Ubuntu community.
<somerville32> You can, for example, assist the UWN project by writing stories, proof reading, coming up with ideas to improve it,  and encouraging people to read it.
<SoteriouLoucas> via internet only?because i have something in mind to promote in my country but i ithink its illegal .printing liflets and giving them to the people.What other things do this tema believe me i want a lot to join this team because i have a Diplama in Marketing
<somerville32> SoteriouLoucas, We do marketing in real life too. We have posters and pamphlets that are available for printing or ordering.
<somerville32> There is also stickers! :)
<SoteriouLoucas> somerville  wb
<somerville32> thnk :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-11-03
<desertc> Yellow.
<Madpilot> ??
<Burgundavia> green
<boredandblogging> Jackets!
<Burgundavia> shoes
<de3> good morning.
<de3> someone already awake?
<de3> I think I have asked but under which licence are the pics and texts in TheFridge?
<desertc> Hiya, de3
<de3> hi juliux
<juliux> hi de3 
<de3> juliux:I think I have asked already, but you know the licence of teh Fridge-articles?
<de3> Also CC-BY-NC-SA ?
<juliux> de3, let me check my chat with pitti about that
<juliux> http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<juliux> but i don´t know if that is also for the fridge
<de3> juliux: there is nothing about a licence. you can read "You should respect the licence on each page" but TheFridge has none.
<juliux> that is the problem
<juliux> so asked the author
<juliux> beuno, ping
<bmk789> are there any liscencing issues to selling ubuntu/kubuntu merchandise on cafepress?
<somerville32> bmk789, Ubuntu and Kubuntu are registered trademarks of Canonical.
<bmk789_> so it would be illegal to sell any merchandise relating to linux or ubuntu?
<somerville32> I dunno. I am not a lawyer.
<somerville32> I'd e-mail Canonical before you sold things.
<juliux> bmk789_, you should wirte an mail to canonical see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DraftTrademarkPolicy2007
<bmk789__> thanks somerville32 and juliux
<somerville32> np
<somerville32> Hope you stick around and hang out with us! :)
<somerville32> Who is doing UWN these days?
<boredandblogging> somerville32: me nad johc4510
<somerville32> What happened to the guy whose nick starts with B
<somerville32> beuno, 
<boredandblogging> beuno is taking a break
<boredandblogging> bapoumba helps out as well
<somerville32> Who is mailing them off?
<boredandblogging> somerville32: me
<somerville32> Is someone approving them or do you have the ml passwd?
<boredandblogging> somerville32: i have the password
<somerville32> You haven't changed it, have you?
<juliux> bmk789__, you are welcome
<boredandblogging> somerville32: i haven't
<somerville32> boredandblogging, okay.
<boredandblogging> somerville32: were you asking for a specific reason?
<somerville32> boredandblogging, I was just wondering if the password I have would still work.
<boredandblogging> it should
<bmk789__> now, i take it its legal to sell ubuntu/kubuntu CDs right?
<somerville32> Yup
<bmk789> i might end up doing that then, if i can get a store setup
<bmk789> http://www.cafepress.com/altfuel/3970770
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-29
<ScottK-palm> Good $TIMEOFDAY all.
<ScottK-palm> I'm not much involved in marketing, but I ran across this: pythonide.stani.be
<ScottK-palm> Someone really ought to interview Stani.
<ScottK-palm> Gotta run.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-31
<BUGabundo_work> hi
<BUGabundo_work> the wiki for spreadubuntu has links to http://diy.spreadubuntu.com
<BUGabundo_work> but that's 404
<BUGabundo_work> what is the correct page, so that me or some volunteer can fix them'
<BUGabundo_work> ?
<quesh-m> hello katkin 
<katkin> quesh-m: hi there :)
<quesh-m> katkin, remember me ?
<katkin> quesh-m: yes, french loco team?
<quesh-m> katkin, yes
<quesh-m> katkin, I recognized you on the Ubuntushop web site picture but the French team thinks it is'nt you.
<katkin> quesh-m: yep, its me :)
<quesh-m> katkin, I met nijaba and he told me it's you
<katkin> quesh-m: yep :)
<quesh-m> (sorry for my english)
<quesh-m> i reconized the glasses and the smile
<katkin> quesh-m: :)
<quesh-m> yop huats 
<quesh-m> by huats
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-11-01
<d-b> hio. where does one submit a wishlist / wish for software / feature / foo to...
<quesh-m> yop every boby
<quesh-m> we need the picture of the COF, were can we find it ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-11-02
<johnc4510-laptop> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #115 is out:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue115
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-26
<quesh> hi all
<quesh> have a look : http://koala.ubuntu-party.org/fr/events/
<quesh> you can register an create an event
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-27
<huayra> hei AliTabuger7
<huayra> and hei everyone else
<huayra> AliTabuger7 and I are the "core" of the SpreadUbuntu project team
<huayra> and now we have revamped the site's homepage once again
<huayra> and want to make a How-To on the site
<AliTabuger7> hey huayra
<huayra> could any of you please have a look at the site and give us ideas?
<AliTabuger7> who else is here?
<huayra> I am to blog (Planet Ubuntu++) it tonight and use screenshots and stuff
<huayra> AliTabuger7: I don't know, but it's ok to just start the session like that
<huayra> The site is here: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<huayra> thanks in advance :)
<huayra> ok AliTabuger7
<huayra> our users need to know that we offer several things:
<huayra> 1. A site to share marketing material
<huayra> 2. Campaigns to promote guerrilla marketing
<huayra> 3. Localized versions of the site
<huayra> 4. Material classified in different categories
<huayra> 5. Localized material
<huayra> 6. Easy access through Launchpad integration
<huayra> anything else AliTabuger7?
<AliTabuger7> how to make and modify materials
<huayra> yeah, I thought that was part of 1
<huayra> but maybe we should clarify that you can get, make, translate and give/share material
<huayra> AliTabuger7: showing all those steps should suffice, right?
<Takyoji> How many others are actually remotely involved in SpreadUbuntu by the way? :P
<Takyoji> Because honestly people, why do you visit this channel (not that I'm implying you not to) if nobody ever speaks up to help others that are actually trying to be proactive and cause a change in the Ubuntu community of resolving the issue with Ubuntu's lack of publicity?
<huayra> AliTabuger7: that answer can be answered by checking the logs of meetings, uploaded materials (over 1GB) or maybe by checking code commits
<Takyoji> Idling this channel isn't helping.
<huayra> Takyoji: it will, eventually
<Takyoji> People could start having discussion, present their work and ask for critique or ideas, or ask about ways to promote it to a person, or whatever.
<huayra> I believe that it is worth to document our thinking in the open
<Takyoji> I've been on this channel for months now and I feel like one of the very few that speak up
<huayra> this is a project of the marketing team
<huayra> this was agreed upon for a long time ago in this channel
<huayra> I know. You are. I remember talking to you earlier
<AliTabuger7> Most of the "remote involvement" seems to be people with artistic talents that run a blog
<AliTabuger7> Although, pretty much everyone has a blog, so I guess that's not too surprising.
<huayra> lots of people are excited about ubuntu marketing but people do not know what to do
<huayra> I have been following the fedora marketing team for motnhs now
<huayra> and the gnome team too
<huayra> those people know what to do, how to organize
<huayra> our marketing community is way too loosely defined to be effective
<huayra> I hope the meeting next week makes it a bit more productive
<huayra> last time it ended up in a core-team that has not done anything I have seen
<huayra> either as though process or action
<huayra> *thought
<huayra> just like I predicted a year ago
<huayra> so now AliTabuger7 and I have been working with this project. Because we put our work where our mouth is
<huayra> and I am glad we have something real to show... but I wish our team was more organized and productive as a whole
<huayra> anyway.. I better go do something productive instead of idling here ;)
<MadsRH> Hi. Does anyone know if Canonical has any Ubuntu promotion banners?
<MadsRH> Or who I should talk to?
<Flannel> MadsRH: Your LoCo team would be your best first point of contact
<MadsRH> Flannel -> Thanks, but I'm asking on behalf of the Danish team regarding the 9.10 release party
<huayra> MadsRH: I know of some banners, but those are for specific things (training)
<huayra> You surely know about the countdown banners
<Takyoji> I suppose you'd have to get such custom printed locally.
<Flannel> MadsRH: You need the banners themselves? or just the artwork?
<Takyoji> And I don't think anyone has something made as for a big banner
<Takyoji> or at least posted such
<Takyoji> I can check
<Takyoji> There's mostly promotional posters rather than banners to my awareness
<Takyoji> or are you saying like a banner for a website or something?
<huayra> there's Takyoji: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/material/poster/highway-freedom
<MadsRH> Oh, I'm talking about huge real life banners ;-) http://www.discountprint.dk/udstillingssystemer_display.26.40.0.html
<Takyoji> That's what I was thinking
<Flannel> MadsRH: I've got artwork for one, its rather spartan, but that's generally what you want anyway.
<MadsRH> Flannel -> Cool, is there a preivew?
<Flannel> MadsRH: Yeah, let me find a photo
<Flannel> MadsRH: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=40045456&id=1512931&l=fec53bc030
<MadsRH> Flannel -> that _is_ basic, but just perfect :-)
<MadsRH> Flannel -> .SVG source?
<Flannel> MadsRH: Let me wrangle up the svg.  I haven't put it up on SU (along with a bunch of other things) because I haven't had a chance to sit down and figure out licensing.
<huayra> Flannel: maybe we can figure it out now?
<huayra> :)
<huayra> I have figured out that we just might as well let people put things up with the license they want
<huayra> or double license it with what you wnat and CC-BY-SA
<Flannel> huayra: yeah, I just don't know what I want
<huayra> AliTabuger7: any thoughts?
<huayra> ok, just take your time Flannel :) And load up the material when you feel you have landed
<Flannel> huayra: I was thinking that "categories" should probably be "tags" instead.  People can tag stuff with whatever, and that'll make it easier for things that don't fit neatly into stuff.
<AliTabuger7> website bannars?
<huayra> true.. and make a tag cloud
<huayra> AliTabuger7: licenses
<Flannel> huayra: I have no idea if the drupal stuff you're using would support that though
<AliTabuger7> banners*
<huayra> Flannel: it would. Drupal and tags are very good friends
<Flannel> huayra: but that way I can tag something "flier" "poster" etc etc instead of having to pick one of the four categories (you'll also get more fidelity out of unknown)
<huayra> am I worn AliTabuger7?
<AliTabuger7> http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/material/site-button/random-ubuntu-advocacy-banner
<huayra> Flannel: true
<huayra> AliTabuger7: we nee dot put that into a bug. I will fill one right now
<huayra> Flannel: would you like to havce the double license or the license you want?
<AliTabuger7> You can put whatever license you want on it, but the only one we have to choose from is CC-BY-SA, or specifying your own, where you could do a double license
<huayra> Flannel: would you like to have the double license or the license you want only?
<huayra> you could always go WTFPL ;) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTFPL
<huayra> I am filling those bugs
<Flannel> huayra: yeah, that's the side I'm leaning towards.  I really dislike the fact that there's not a CC-SA license
<huayra> Flannel: Honestly I want to empower users of SpreadUbuntu. CC-BY-SA seems like the most viable choice, but adding the option of double licensing seems reasonable
<huayra> anything else will be complicated
<Flannel> huayra: Yeah, I just don't like the forced attribution.  Especially without a resolution to that attribution question on -contacts a few weeks ago
<huayra> I remember that thread
<huayra> It's truly a difficult issue
<huayra> The other day when taking the bus I realized that public Domain really is the only possible solution... but I havenæt had a change to discuss that with anyone
<huayra> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_domain
<Flannel> Well, I don't know why there's no CC-SA license.
<huayra> AliTabuger7: any thoughts on Public Domain licensing?
<Flannel> huayra: Well, allowing a freeform-ish licensing means you don't have to worry about changing the code when it changes.
<Flannel> but, there are arguments against public domain... I just don't recall them.  I apparently have a bad licensing memory.
<huayra> I have one
<huayra> I don't think you can apply it to material that uses trademarks (i.e. Ubuntu)
<huayra> hehe
<huayra> that's why I landed on CC-BY-SA
<huayra> I would like to discuss that with people that know a fair bit about this
<huayra> I think I'm going to blog on this now
<Flannel> Yeah, there's something where if you do public domain something, it ends up hurting you down the road in ways you never thought or something.
<Takyoji> such as in what regards?
<Flannel> Oh, you *can* license CC-SA without the BY
<Takyoji> Haven't heard of that
<Flannel> Takyoji: I don't remember.  If I did, I'd be less confused.
<Flannel> Takyoji: quoth wikipedia: Of the eleven valid licenses, the five that lack the "by" clause have been phased out because 98% of licensors requested Attribution, though they do remain available for reference on the website.
<Takyoji> If someone took your work, and lawsuit trolled you or something, perhaps.
<Takyoji> Ooo, didn't know of that
<Takyoji> Because I don't mind if people don't cite me most of the time
<Flannel> Takyoji: I think it's that in some countries you can't legally release something into the public domain?  have to wait for it to time-out?
<Takyoji> You would use Creative Commons Zero license
<Takyoji> That license defines what public domain means in countries where "public domain" isn't defined
<Takyoji> http://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/
<Takyoji> I believe Creative Commons Zero was for resolving that issue
<Takyoji> Though I'm not it deep aptitude of Creative Commons Zero specifically
<Flannel> CC-BY-SA requires you to include the license itself (or a URI to the license) to works you perform publically.
<Flannel> How does that even work?
<Flannel> "I'm going to sing a song, but first, let me rattle off this URL for you!"
<Takyoji> heheheheh
<Takyoji> Seen the documentary "Rip! A Remix Manifesto", "Good Copy, Bad Copy", or "Steal This Film" at all?
<AliTabuger7> I think you cannot do a public domain license for ubuntu materials because the ubuntu logo itself is not public domain
<Takyoji> You have to cite the logo and colors as being trademarked, but everything else would be possible to have as public domain
<Takyoji> Actually, Creative Commons Zero implies that trademarks can still apply
<Takyoji> so that would resolve that issue I believe
<Takyoji> Section 4: http://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/legalcode
<Takyoji> Although I could be interpreting it wrong
<Takyoji> and it would be just the same case as if you used CC-BY-SA or any derivatives of that license.
<Takyoji> So basically implying the ownership of the logo on the material, along with that it's not sponsored or endorsed by Canonical, would be appropriate to pretty much have any license.
<huayra> interesting discussion... Maybe going CC-SA should solve some of the issue
<huayra> *issues
<Takyoji> I was just using CC-BY-SA as an example, rather than in specific
<Flannel> huayra: apparently CC-SA is a "dead" liencese, due to lack of interest.
<Takyoji> Doesn't mean it can't be used though.
<Takyoji> CC0 is supposedly barely used
<huayra> true, phased out but still can be used+
<Flannel> Certainly not.
<huayra> ok
<Flannel> Another option would be to strip out Ubuntu logos from everywhere, and license the item CC0 and then have an easy way to reintegrate the logo!
<Flannel> (no, I'm not really serious... although...)
<Takyoji> because otherwise there's no license you could apply to work that contains the Ubuntu logo
<Takyoji> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Takyoji> To simply say: is the Ubuntu logo under a Creative Commons license? No. Thus why is it possible to publish work under any other license than the trademark policy? This is what I'm trying to imply
<Takyoji> hence why I refute the thought of "we are unable to make it public domain because the ubuntu logos are not public domain"
<Flannel> Takyoji: No, I don't believe it's under a CC license
<Flannel> Its use is approved for community use provided the logo usage guidelines (don't mangle it) are met.
<Flannel> and it's not commercial
<Takyoji> Sidenote: apparently when you have screenshots of open source applications, the screenshot supposedly have to have the same license as the open source application (as it's considered a 'remix' of it, if I remember reading correctly)
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-29
<huayra> AliTabuger7: I am checking the analytics data and I can see a great increase in vists to the site
<huayra> driven by some blogs, as usual
<huayra> :)
<AliTabuger7> Yeah, I've been watching it for the last couple days
<AliTabuger7> huayra, it's pretty awesome. I hope it lasts at least a week so we can get some good materials out there.
<huayra> I will do that blogf post we have been talking about
<huayra> we need to update our roadmap in the wiki
<huayra> I feel reenergized after the KArmic cycle
<huayra> I was a bit undevoted under Jaunty I have to admit...
<AliTabuger7> The community is really chipping in on spreadubuntu now
<huayra> it really is
<huayra> and we have to make it the platform, the epicenter of our community marketing strategy
<huayra> and I feel that our marketing community is ready to take it to a new and more serious level
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-30
<land0> This must be a very exciting time for you all here. :)
<land0> I have an idea for a very brandable slogan to market the crap out of Ubuntu!
<land0> Maybe someone has already thought of this
<land0> It is simple and effective at the same time 
<land0> without bashing or negativity
<land0> Enough preamble 
<land0> Here it is
<land0> "You want to Ubuntu"
<land0> Personally I think is is good enough to be the defacto slogan for Ubuntu
<Flannel> land0: Besides "Linux for human beings"?
<land0> It says what it means ans is fits with the broader concept of the true meaning of Ubuntu.
<land0> Yes that is very good no doubt.
<land0> But surely new ideas are welcome no?
<land0> think of it like a marketing campaign.
<land0> The defacto stuff is just me marketing my idea. ;)
<land0> T-shirts
<land0> Bumper stickers
<land0> anyway
<land0> That was it. Take it or leave it. :D
<Flannel> land0: Do we want to make Ubuntu into a verb?  (Not being critical, just that question comes to mind)
<land0> More like a household name. :)
<land0> There could be variations on this as well
<land0> such as You need to Ubuntu
<land0> You'll love to Ubuntu
<land0> As far as a verb I am thinking of what Desmond TuTu said about what Ubuntu is. It is more of a concept that means many things it is bigger than just a word itself. 
<land0> anyway gotta run. I appreciate the feed back
<land0> If anyone runs with it great if not great
<land0> :D
<land0> Oh and keep up the good work. :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-11-01
<iWolf[Ubuntu]> I Have To Restart Xchat [Amsg]
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue166
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-10-26
<Arny__> HEy
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-10-28
<Anil> hi
